# Tyre Pressure Settings 255/35/R19



## jasoncross (May 15, 2010)

Folks, Can anyone tell to me for sure what the correct Front and Rear tyre pressure settings should be for 19" Wheels with 255/35 Tyres ?

I have a TT Mk2 3.2 V6 Quattro S-Tronic (just got it last week!). The owners manual and the tyre guage label on the inside of the drivers door details does not detail what the correct pressures are for a 19" Wheel should be and I can't find any reference to it online either.

Surely someone in the forum knows the answer. Thanks.

[email protected]


----------



## Inny (Jan 3, 2010)

32 psi F&R


----------



## andya (Jun 17, 2003)

Inny said:


> 32 psi F&R


I don't think that's right. Pretty sure it's more pressure at the front than the rear.

The label on the inside of my door pillar shows 19" 255 tyre pressures.


----------



## jasoncross (May 15, 2010)

Yeah... thanks for the replies so soon. I'm pretty sure also that it's different pressure front and rear.

Andya... Would you mind checking you're label and telling me what it sayes for 19" please, Thanks. The label on mine defo only shows light and heavy loads for 17" & 18" Rims (I'd nearly go out now and take a picture of that label just to prove it). Thanks Again.

[email protected]


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I will check mine today, but im sure its 32psi front and 28psi on the rear. Could be wrong but ill have a look later for you as i have the same spec tyres 

Paul


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The answer was posted only a couple of days ago . .

Ah here it is: viewtopic.php?f=19&t=173630


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

32/26 is the 'right' pressure.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

My label shows 33 front and 26psi rear, though on a recent service it was done to 32/26 so that may be an updated figure.


----------



## Inny (Jan 3, 2010)

Checked the label this morning - it actually does say 32F/29R. The offset is to help dial out some of the understeer inherent in this chassis. Personally, I think anything under 30psi is too low and risks pinching the tire and bending the rim on a pothole, so I run 33F/30R and maintain the offset.


----------



## BlackRS (Mar 9, 2010)

Inny said:


> Checked the label this morning - it actually does say 32F/29R. The offset is to help dial out some of the understeer inherent in this chassis. Personally, I think anything under 30psi is too low and risks pinching the tire and bending the rim on a pothole, so I run 33F/30R and maintain the offset.


I'd have thought the offset was due to the weight distribution of the car; 60% of the weight is over the front wheels.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Would I be stupid if I suggested that these stickers could be different for different car configurations.

Mine is a diesel quattro, which is a very heavy engine and the back will be heavier with the transmission back there. A FWD car could well be very different, or maybe not?

Does this need to be added to the knowledge base or what?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I think there are slight differences, as people do report different values from their stickers.


----------



## Fissues (Aug 11, 2008)

My US TTS sticker says 35F/30R for 255/35/R19.


----------



## jadatis (Sep 8, 2009)

If you know it for your car for 18 inch then you can re-calculate it with spreadsheet I made.
http://cid-a526e0eee092e6dc.skydrive.li ... e-pressure
In this map the spreadsheet and some examples.
The normal use advice pressures are only save , when the old advices are made the European way, because then they used the same formula that I use. The American plancards with advice pressures thoug only give the pressures for heavy use,wich are higher at the back then front.
Yust collect the data asked on the first opening screen when you open the spreadsheet and fill in.
If you cant work with it , give me the asked data and I will calculate it for you.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

09TTSQR said:


> My US TTS sticker says 35F/30R for 255/35/R19.


That's because it's country-specific and takes into account the average weight including occupants :lol:


----------

